

Show HN: Make and Sell your own MineCraft style mobile game - ashcairo
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1188137332/create-and-publish-your-own-minecraft-style-mobile

======
mhink
I really like how you straight-up stole the Creeper face for this project. Not
sure if it's a trademark, or if you're legally liable... But it's _extremely_
poor taste.

~~~
ashcairo
Thanks for checking the page out buddy!

